# What is this burl



## windyridgebowman (May 6, 2013)

[attachment=24463][attachment=24464][attachment=24465][attachment=24466][attachment=24467][attachment=24468][attachment=24469][attachment=24470]This burl is posted on the Gallery, but i'm not sure what it is, It came from a post, on the front porch of an old store, just south of Fairbanks Alaska, 40 years ago. I cut it close to the burl, to show the growth rings. Slow growing,Very close rings, over a hundred, slight spruce-fir smell. whorls in the outside wood,I'm thinking of hollowing it out, and leaving the outside surface.


----------



## WoodLove (May 6, 2013)

Its a mine burl...... send it to me and I can call it mine.....lololol
I think if ya split it in two it could make a couple of beautiful bowls...... but what do i know......


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 7, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> Its a mine burl...... send it to me and I can call it mine.....lololol
> I think if ya split it in two it could make a couple of beautiful bowls...... but what do i know......


 I'll keep that in mind Jamie. one for you and one for me, right? lol. I would like to know what it is, pretty heavy , dense, for an evergreen.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (May 7, 2013)

Chuck, With the Growth rings as tight as they are and where it came from I would be inclined to say White Pine, or SubAlpine Fir as two strong possibilities. Another could be Juniper. It looks a lot like the fir burls that can be found in the Big Horn Mnts By Buffalo.


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 7, 2013)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Chuck, With the Growth rings as tight as they are and where it came from I would be inclined to say White Pine, or SubAlpine Fir as two strong possibilities. Another could be Juniper. It looks a lot like the fir burls that can be found in the Big Horn Mnts By Buffalo.


I don't think it is white pine, has sort of a spruce smell. Fir is probably it. thanks Nick.


----------

